# Some Help for a New Guy



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

This year will be my first year plowing snow, been doing lawncare/landscaping for years now and an avid member over on lawnsite. This particular account is the local American Legion club, one of my favorite mowing accounts. I usually try to give the guys a good price due to the fact that they are all veterans, but I am by no means a lowballer. Just curious what some of you guys would charge for this. As you can see the other side of the lot is gravel, so not sure how that affects your pricing. Thanks in advance from a newbie!


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry for the sideways pictures.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

was the guy drunk when he parked his car on the lawn?

100.00 per push


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Better have good tires or tracks. I've never plowed vertically.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

He may have been drunk, it is a bar! Also, is there a general rule of thumb for pricing? As in like $100 per acre or something?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I figured a hour min @ 100. That's just me. 

It depends where your located and what the market is like. The drunk guy might do it for free beers.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2024949 said:


> 100.00 per push





1olddogtwo;2025320 said:


> I figured a hour min @ 100. That's just me.


If you were running a Boss DXT it'd take you 10-12min tops.........

2-6" $75per push, 6-12" $135.00per push, no walks, no salt, no sand


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My is 11'6"

I had a two beer break build in to bid.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2025330 said:


> If you were running a Boss DXT it'd take you 10-12min tops.........
> 
> 2-6" $75per push, 6-12" $135.00per push, no walks, no salt, no sand


Lowballer.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2025352 said:


> Lowballer.....


It's a VFW, if it was a church it'd be 3X.....


----------

